# Endurance bike: Roubaix, Cervelo RS, or ???



## Moonnerd (Feb 18, 2012)

I am 49 and my beloved vintage Bottecchia Russian team bike (with awesome chrome lugs) has a racing geometry. I am looking for an endurance bike. Comfort is a major factor, and my budget is $3,000.

The Specialized Roubaix is definitely a front runner. The LBS won't have another one in stock for a week. While I'm waiting to test ride it, I wanted to be looking at the other options. The same LBS sells Cervelo and I will be able to ride the Cervelo RS right after the Roubaix. What other bikes would have the comfort level of those two?

Previously, my favorite bikes have always been steel. Do you know of any steel frames that would compare to the Roubaix for comfort?

Thanks for any ideas!
Rob


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Which Roubaix are you looking at? 

When I was looking at the Roubaix Expert the shop convinced me to try the Cervelo RS and R3 as "more bike for less money" and I ended up going with the R3. A bit more aggressive than the RS and Roubaix, but not by much.


----------



## Samac (May 7, 2011)

I was in your place last spring. You should also check out the Giant Defy and Cannondale Synapse. I ended up going with the Synapse. They are all great bikes. Good luck.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

BMC SLR01. Cadel Evan's and George Hincapie's bike. (It's also my bike, but nobody knows who I am.) Competitive Cyclist is running some awesome deals. This one is $3600 with Force:

2011 BMC Team Machine SLR01/SRAM Force Complete Bike - Competitive Cyclist


----------



## GA1911 (May 4, 2010)

How about something a little outside the box? I was getting ready to buy a Roubaix a couple of years ago, but did a little research and ended up building a Lynskey. If you are looking for an endurance bike, the ride of titanium is great and it should last a very long time. If you have a little extra dough, Moots, Kish, and others are fantastic rides.


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

I own a Roubaix, a Synapse, and a Lynskey R230. All are great bikes, but if I had to choose one, it would be the Lynskey. Mine has tubeless tire and rides super smooth.


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

Moonred...I was in the same process as you were last year. I test rode Roubaix, Madone, and Synapse. The Roubaix is a great endurance bike and very comfortable. I ended up going with the Synapse though. The Synapse just fit and performed better for me. Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Moonnerd (Feb 18, 2012)

I was thinking about the Roubaix Elite range. Unless I could find a 2011 version of the Comp or SL3 at a discounted price.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Throwing in three not mentioned yet:
Bianchi Infinito, Pinarello Rokh and DogmaK.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

I went with a Look 566. In addition to those already mentioned, also consider a Giant Defy.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

At the low end of the range of Roubaix I would definitely go for the Cervelo as providing more bang for the buck.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 3, 2011)

Watch this before choosing Cervelo:

Cervelo S5 frame is Terrible - YouTube

I wouldn't buy one.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Moonnerd said:


> I am 49 and my beloved vintage Bottecchia Russian team bike (with awesome chrome lugs) has a racing geometry. I am looking for an endurance bike. Comfort is a major factor, and my budget is $3,000.
> 
> The Specialized Roubaix is definitely a front runner. The LBS won't have another one in stock for a week. While I'm waiting to test ride it, I wanted to be looking at the other options. The same LBS sells Cervelo and I will be able to ride the Cervelo RS right after the Roubaix. What other bikes would have the comfort level of those two?
> 
> ...


Giant Defy Advanced. 
Cannondale Synapse. 

Right there with the roubaix Imo. Be sure you want to go away from the race geometry. I thought I did and after testing an Rs, a roubaix, Synapse and madone, I got a tarmac.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

dongringo said:


> Watch this before choosing Cervelo:
> 
> Cervelo S5 frame is Terrible - YouTube
> 
> I wouldn't buy one.


They don't have the finest cosmetic finish but it doesn't seem to prevent them from selling lots of bikes to satisfied customers.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 3, 2011)

davidka said:


> They don't have the finest cosmetic finish but it doesn't seem to prevent them from selling lots of bikes to satisfied customers.


The quality of that frame is horrendous, even if it is only cosmetic, which I'm not so sure about. If they are willing to let everything that's wrong with that frame slide then I for one question the structural integrity of the frame. That's QC at it's worst.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

They have to pass the same CPSC safety standards that everyone else does.


----------



## Moonnerd (Feb 18, 2012)

thanks guys! Thats exactly the kind of info I'm looking for. 

I have also read about the Synapse and Giant Defy and Tarmac. I have some of those locally that I can test ride.

As for the others, I don't think I will be able to test any of them. Looigi, GA, Lamazion, KBWH, Ddimick, what would you say are the pros and cons of the BMC, Lynskey, Pinarello, Bianchi, and Look compared to the Roubaix (I'll use that as a standard). 

They all sound awesome... I wish I could give them a test, but I'll have to use your experience. Thanks again - this is awesome info!


----------



## dongringo (Dec 3, 2011)

davidka said:


> They have to pass the same CPSC safety standards that everyone else does.


I wouldn't trust their safety tests with QC like that, but hey, that's just me.

Not just that, but their customer service was also horrendous in this case. They should have taken that frame back, no questions asked, but not only did they not warranty it, they tried to justify that terrible frame that the customer paid $3000 for. Saying that's it's just cosmetic doesn't discount the fact that it's terrible quality, terrible customer service, and a terrible warranty.

Just trying to help the op make a wise purchase.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

dongringo said:


> I wouldn't trust their safety tests with QC like that, but hey, that's just me.


It's not their tests, it's CPSC. Cervelo does not get to decide what their minimum strength is. I don't own a Cervelo or care to, just pointing out that these bikes are popular for a reason. The performance must be good enough to get customers to overlook the finish quality.

To the OP, don't overlook steel or Ti. Both usually make for a smoother ride than the current crop of carbon bikes and with the budget you've indicated you could build a steel bike that was pretty light.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 3, 2011)

davidka said:


> It's not their tests, it's CPSC. Cervelo does not get to decide what their minimum strength is. I don't own a Cervelo or care to, just pointing out that these bikes are popular for a reason. The performance must be good enough to get customers to overlook the finish quality.


Well, whatever, there just isn't any excuse for "finish quality" like that.


----------



## trip221 (Oct 22, 2003)

I own a Cervelo but my next bike will not be one. I bought my first one during the CSC years and has been replaced twice due to cracks. They've been nice but I don't like having to inspect for cracks all the time. I don't know if other manufacturers have had similar issues and QC problems but it makes me want to give up on plastic frames and buy something metal and made in the US. In Cervelo's defense they do offer a lifetime frame warranty and they were very easy to deal with and quick with the replacements.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Nobody has mentioned Felt Z series. They might be right up your alley.


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

Because I could get it 35% cheaper than stateside prices here in Taiwan, I went with the Defy Advanced. I have been very happy with it for 2 years and lots of climbing/descending. There are times I wish I had gone Titanium. I think it would give a nicer ride. I guess it depends on if you are more concerened about the geometry or the ride quality of the frame. Maybe both? Go Cusom Titanium!


----------



## dongringo (Dec 3, 2011)

Pitts Pilot said:


> Go Custom Titanium!


I wanted to say the same, but his budget is $3000. That's only enough for a custom ti frame.


----------



## alfalfa (Aug 21, 2009)

Looking to make that same type of purchase this spring. Love my Lemond Croix de Fer. love the lightweight steel ride. Nice upgrades on it through the last few years have kept me going. Race geometry has been hell on my back, though. 

I've read good things about Scott CR1. Pro model comes with full ultegra and Mavic Krysiums i believe. No dealers in my hood though. Thoughts on this bike, anyone?


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

dongringo said:


> I wanted to say the same, but his budget is $3000. That's only enough for a custom ti frame.


He could probably get pretty close with a stock Lynskey. Definitely with a Habenero.


----------



## Moonnerd (Feb 18, 2012)

Actually, I could probably handle 3500. That starts bringing Ti bikes into the picture. I'm not going to be in Cat 4 crit crash-fests, but I have had a bad spill or two. Thats why I've liked steel, for its durability. They reason I would consider Cevelo is its lifetime warranty. I would not want a CF frame without it. That kind of pushes me away from the Bianchi because I think it only has a 5 year warranty.

Soooo... getting back to comfort, how do certain Ti bikes that would fit into a 3500 range compare with the Roubaix. And would some of the 2000+ custom steel frames offer the same type of ride quality? 

I'm looking for a frame that will last a lifetime. My current Bottecchia is 20 years old. Our two vehicles are 13 and 10 years old. That makes me like the steel and Ti bikes, or CF with lifetime warranty. I don't mind basic (or used) components now and then upgrading in the future.

Again - your info is amazing. Thanks for the thought and time you are putting into this. One of my issues is there aren't many Ti bikes nearby for me to ride, so your experiences are helpful. After my research I may have to travel about 5 hours to Dallas to try out some of them. But if I have an informed list, then it will help me a ton.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

I have a Ti Litespeed Classic from 1996. I have had it along with many other "other" bikes over the last 12 years. They come and go, the Ti remains. It's had 4 grouppos on it and it's not for sale, never will be.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

Moonnerd said:


> As for the others, I don't think I will be able to test any of them. Looigi, GA, Lamazion, KBWH, Ddimick, what would you say are the pros and cons of the BMC, Lynskey, Pinarello, Bianchi, and Look compared to the Roubaix (I'll use that as a standard).


I put about 80 miles on a 2011 Roubaix Ultegra demo bike before buying the Look. I had a hard time getting it to feel right, especially when climbing. The geometry of the Look's slightly shorter top tube just worked out better for me.

In terms of ride quality and comfort I found no discernable difference. They're both comfortable rides. However, the Roubaix was several hundred more expensive than most bikes with similar components and I wasn't able to figure out why.


----------



## Moonnerd (Feb 18, 2012)

ddimick - thanks for the info on the Look. I'm in a flat area, and it seems like it excels in the flat and rolling terrains. I don't have a dealer within several hours of me, but I might take a road trip to check it out along with some others. I would not have considered it without your input. Thanks man.


----------



## mness (Feb 9, 2005)

For non-carbon you might want to look for the Gunnar Roadie (steel) and Lynsky Cooper (Ti, non-custom), which are in your price range.


----------



## Moonnerd (Feb 18, 2012)

Guys - thanks again for all this great info. It brought to light a lot of options I had not thought about.

I ended up getting a Giant Defy Advanced, and upgrading the components to 2012 Campy Chorus, and Mavic wheels. I'm very fortunate to have a great bike shop nearby. The owner carries several different lines, including some of the ones mentioned in this thread. I felt like he was giving me unbiased advice since there were so many good options at his shop.

We did an extensive fitting, and as we talked about and tried different brands, I became a big fan of the Giant Defy Advanced. After I chose that, I asked what he thought about me upgrading the components to Chorus.

He grinned, and walked back and showed me his bike - a Giant TCR Advanced, with a mix of Chorus and Record. That encouraged me that I had made a good choice.

Thanks again guys. The Giant wasn't even on my radar. I like the fact the shop was involved from the very beginning, with a good fitting. I was flying in the dark a few weeks ago, and now I feel like I made a good choice. I appreciate the help.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Moonnerd said:


> I ended up getting a Giant Defy Advanced, and upgrading the components to 2012 Campy Chorus, and Mavic wheels.


Pics... or it didn't happen!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Cervelo may be having financial trouble. I wouldn't call the RS a "comfort" bike. It has a relaxed geometry, but it is plenty stiff. This could be a good thing or bad thing.

Trek Madone H3 is a possibility, as are the Giant Defy, Specialized Roubaix, Bianchi Infinito, Cannondale Synapse, and a myriad of others. Don't discount the "women's" model bikes, either. They may have just the geometry you are looking for.

I got the Infinito, and have been very happy with it. It was a coin toss between this and the Look 566, but I felt the slightly smaller Infinito geometry was a better fit for me.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Moonnerd said:


> Guys - thanks again for all this great info. It brought to light a lot of options I had not thought about.
> 
> I ended up getting a Giant Defy Advanced, and upgrading the components to 2012 Campy Chorus, and Mavic wheels. I'm very fortunate to have a great bike shop nearby. The owner carries several different lines, including some of the ones mentioned in this thread. I felt like he was giving me unbiased advice since there were so many good options at his shop.
> 
> ...


Congrats. I really liked the Defy Advanced when I was last in the market. At the time, the LBS that carried them came off very poorly. And then I fell in love with the Tarmac from a shop I really liked.

Sounds like you got a great bike and great LBS.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Moonnerd said:


> I am 49 and my beloved vintage Bottecchia Russian team bike (with awesome chrome lugs) has a racing geometry. I am looking for an endurance bike. Comfort is a major factor, and my budget is $3,000.
> 
> The Specialized Roubaix is definitely a front runner. The LBS won't have another one in stock for a week. While I'm waiting to test ride it, I wanted to be looking at the other options. The same LBS sells Cervelo and I will be able to ride the Cervelo RS right after the Roubaix. What other bikes would have the comfort level of those two?
> 
> ...


Roubaix, Defy, Felt Z, Madone 4.5, Bianchi Infinito 105


----------



## Samac (May 7, 2011)

Congratulations, you made an excellent choice. Enjoy that bike! Get some pics up for us to see soon.


----------



## wawaski (Dec 15, 2002)

*Cr1*



alfalfa said:


> Looking to make that same type of purchase this spring. Love my Lemond Croix de Fer. love the lightweight steel ride. Nice upgrades on it through the last few years have kept me going. Race geometry has been hell on my back, though.
> 
> I've read good things about Scott CR1. Pro model comes with full ultegra and Mavic Krysiums i believe. No dealers in my hood though. Thoughts on this bike, anyone?



I tried the CR2, okay ride, the I got on the Foil, WOW! It just floats over bumps!


----------

